

Bitcoin Going Mainstream: Here is Why Cypherpunks Shouldn't Worry - generalseven
http://techliberation.com/2013/10/31/bitcoin-is-going-mainstream-here-is-why-cypherpunks-shouldnt-worry/

======
generalseven
The way I read this article,it seems to me as if the author doesn't think
cypherpunks can also be good entrepreneurs.

